# DIY Wood Canopy Question



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

So, I built this canopy out of 1" X 6" pine from HD. Does anyone know where I may be able to obtain stain to match the standard "pine" stand or what the stain color may be named?
I have also attached a bad picture of the stand but it is the standard light wood type color commonly sold.


----------



## cichlid_crazy (Jul 24, 2012)

So you are trying to make the new canopy match the stand? That could be hard to get an exact match, it might even be easier to sand down the stand and stain them both.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

The stand looks like natural pine (the color), so you'd just need to clearcoat your hood, easiest way to see if they match is clearcoat an area inside the hood and check for color match. You'll need to clear coat it with something even if you stain it, so it's worth trying a hidden spot just with clear coat. From the picture that looks like natural pine color (aka, clear-coated)


----------



## cichlid_crazy (Jul 24, 2012)

lilscoots said:


> The stand looks like natural pine (the color), so you'd just need to clearcoat your hood, easiest way to see if they match is clearcoat an area inside the hood and check for color match. You'll need to clear coat it with something even if you stain it, so it's worth trying a hidden spot just with clear coat. From the picture that looks like natural pine color (aka, clear-coated)


That is what I thought but the first 2 pictures the stand looked much darker.


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

yeah the first two pics do look darker but the third pic looks like natural pine. Also, raw pine is very light compared to what it looks like clear coated and I'm thinking the contrast between the two is making the stand look darker in the first two?


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

The stand is much darker. The problem is that it seems like the only options are "natural" (which I tried and is way too light) or shades of oak. I guess I'll just try a few and see how close I can get as I'm not motivated enough to sand the stand. :-?


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

another option is to take off a door, bring it and a scrap piece of the pine you made the hood with and bring it to a paint store, they can custom match stain fairly easily especially if you know what finish coat you'll be using (if you have the finish you may want to bring that too).


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Or, you can prime and paint them both any color. Rustoleum makes a furniture/ cabinet refinisher product that you just do a light sand, and paint and glaze over it. I just used it on a used 220 stand and hood and loved the results.


----------



## cichlid_crazy (Jul 24, 2012)

As mentioned by lilscoots I would take a door off and bring it with me.


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

Excellent, thank you all!


----------

